# Rear Differential LSD Oil - Which type?



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have an '01 Frontier Supercharged 4x4 CC, with the LSD rear diff. I've hit the 60k mark and the fluid needs to be changed every 30k, is this correct? Manual says to use only LSD approved gear oil, and also has the LSD-only oil sticker on the unit itself.

I've gone to several auto-parts stores and every gear oil I've come across seem to carry the GL-5 spec only. Some mention compatibility with LSD, some mention only to use as a top-off.

Manual seems to mention GL-5 requirement, but it does not state the required oil for the limited slip differential. Is there something specific I should be looking for? Any recommendations? Also how many quarts does the LSD hold? Thanks in advance.


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

I have been using Royal Purple products for years with no problems and 175K on a 1990 Pathfinder with LSD. No, I do not sell or make anything off this post, just a satisfied customer. Royal Purples gear lube is synthetic and is rated as GL-4and GL5. The clutch or cone type refers to the different types of Limited Slip Differential drive connections. Here is a snip from the site I pasted below: Royal Purple Consumer Automotive Product Line

Max-Gear is recommended for use in truck, motor home / RV, and automotive front or rear differentials, manual transmissions and lower gear units of marine engines that specify use of an API GL-5 or GL-4 fluid.

Max-Gear is an ultra-tough, high performance, GL-5 automotive gear oil designed to provide maximum protection to heavily loaded gears while maximizing power output throughout the drive train. It outperforms other GL-5 gear oils because it combines the highest quality synthetic oils with Royal Purple's proprietary Synslide additive technology.

Max-Gear makes gears run smoother, quieter, cooler and longer without overhauls.

All viscosities of Max-Gear are formulated with hypoid friction modifiers necessary for use in clutch or cone type differentials. No additional additives are necessary.

I hope this helps. Also there is a product called Red Line I have seen posted before but have never tried this product. Good Luck..


----------

